# Ryonet Offers Wilflex™ Epic RIO Color Mixing System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you require accurate color matches, vibrancy and opacity in a plastisol that won’t slow you down, the Wilflex™ Epic Rio Color Mixing System, available from Ryonet, offers the solution. PANTONE®-approved, it has 18 finished ink-mixing components that can be paired with Wilflex PolyOne™ IMS 3.0 ink management software* to get you to the right color and on press faster. 

Simply choose a color and type the Pantone number and quantity of ink you need into the cloud-based IMS 3.0. You’ll get the recipe for creating ready-for-use (RFU) ink in any of thousands PMS shades. No base is necessary and inks blend easily. 

Epic Rio nonphthalate inks offer high opacity, allowing greater flexibility in mesh sizes, print strokes, etc. Press-ready, with a creamy consistency, they can be printed manually or automatically and have wet-on-wet capability for faster throughput. 

Epic Rio inks’ rich color and a matte finish remain consistent within a run and from batch-to-batch. They have a curing temperature of 320 degrees F. A video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOKKAfhG7QU shows how the system works. 

For more information, go to https://www.screenprinting.com/wilflex-epic-rio-color-mixing-system.

*This software is compatible only with PC-based systems.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

